# to Drag bag or Not ?



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey, well I just got my Koni adjustable shocks & Lovells stock height rear springs from the Postman this week .. going to install them this weekend .. Question is I hate how my goat squats in the rear at the slightest acceleration :mad2: the car only has 12k miles on her & im pretty sure the stock (JUNK) spring & shocks & springs are to blame ? but do you think adding drag bags will help or should the new spring & shocks cure the issue??


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I put the shocks & springs on today , wow only took 45 miuntes from start to finish.. definetly sits better the rear was lower than the front b4 now has a slight rake with the rear being about 1 3/4 - 2 inches higher than with the weak stock springs , its wet outside so cant try & see if the wheel hop is better or gone so have to wait to see if im going to need the drag bags ? 1 thing I notices is I bounce more or harder driving down the road . might have the konis adjusted to firm ... will take another 1/2 turn out of them .. svede any advice "?? would be appreciated atriot: GOD BLESS THE USA !


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What you have should help a lot. There is a lot you can do but bags would probably be my next step if you still have issues. I run everything to control it and have reduced it to just a little stutter if it ever happens. I have the whole shebang though. Lovells 20mm drop springs, Konis (set full soft), Mazda MPV AirLift bags (5# on the street), subframe and inner and outer rear control arm bushings, Hotchkis sways, one piece drive shaft, Stiffy torque dampener, Harrop diff cover, gForce anti-wheel hop axles and 275 tires on 9" wheels. I get a good ride and control like this.


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Svede , the car launches better but still squats enough I can feel it .. I had the konis adjusted way too firm & was making me bounce on the highway set to all soft & turned 3/4-1 full turn towards firm .. rides much better on highway ! im going to get a set of the airlift bags #60846 can get for $89 from amazon.com I have a brand new pair of nitto nt555's 275/40/zr17's on a set of stock rims , yeah I know they should be on 9in wide rims but im broke lol ... so do you think these will fix/rub without the dragbags or should I get get them & install the bags to be safe ?? I guess I could find a bodyshop to roll my rear fender lips to a 45 degree upward angle but I was sorta hoping not to mess with the body ... what ya think ??? :banghead: don't know what to do , kinda stuck.. as of right now I have brand new nitto nt555's in 245/25/zr17's all around would love some feedback .. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll probably need to roll but try it and see. They'll show rub marks on the outside if you don;t hear it first. I rolled my fenders myself and it was pretty easy. I just used care to heat up the paint correctly when doing it. You need to find the tool. Some rent them. I'd ask around on the boards. I've had those bags and prefer the Mazda MPV bags I have now. You put them in sideways with the air line running out through between the coils and don't have to cut the bump stops off the bottom.


----------



## Ultraworld (Mar 2, 2014)

I also run 275's on 9" wheels. I had a body shop roll the fenders. They did it with no paint damage. They charged me $125. I felt it was worth it


----------

